# Hole Saws for Halo



## aftershockews (Dec 22, 2012)

electricguy said:


> I can honestly say I have never done cut outs for fitting new recessed lighting into a living room ceiling. I am thinking of going with the 6 " retrofit IC recessed lighting fixture. As this being my first one i feel i need the larger hole to try and drill the ceiling joist that wont be exposed. I am looking for a recessed ic fixture that would be best I have a greenlee 6 7/8 hole saw and a 6 inch hole saw. Any ideas would be greatly appreciated.


The hole would need to be 6-1/4" if my memory serves me.


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

Grab a spool of #14 thhn, preferably almost or empty. Place it on the housing to verify a match in size. Mark exact spot on ceiling, place spool up there and spot mark thru center hole in spool. Trace outline and cut.


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

I have this or something similar and it is great-- Mine is adjustable so you can do 4" etc. This one also looks adjustable. The big part is to catch the dust










They are found here http://www.noralighting.com/Product.aspx?&pid=8342


----------



## aftershockews (Dec 22, 2012)

Dennis Alwon said:


> I have this or something similar and it is great-- Mine is adjustable so you can do 4" etc. This one also looks adjustable. The big part is to catch the dust
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have one just like that. Too bad it wont cut 7" dia for the lightoleir brand.


----------



## Mshow1323 (Jun 9, 2012)

aftershockews said:


> I have one just like that. Too bad it wont cut 7" dia for the lightoleir brand.


http://www.holepro.com/powerseries.html


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

Halo is 6 and 3/8. Makes it easy peasy. Get the grit hole saw and you will be happy for years.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

6" cut-ins usually need 6-3/8 holes. Greenlee & Lenox both make those in toothed and carbide grit blades.


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

The units we are showing are expensive however homedepot has a cheapy and I cannot vouch for it. It only does the 6 3/8 cans


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

macmikeman said:


> Grab a spool of #14 thhn, preferably almost or empty. Place it on the housing to verify a match in size. Mark exact spot on ceiling, place spool up there and spot mark thru center hole in spool. Trace outline and cut.


 Why would you do that when Halo supplies the template with the can?


----------



## B-Nabs (Jun 4, 2014)

I have the smaller version of that Milwaukee one (for 4" pots, can't remember actual hole size at the moment), and it works great. I did pots in my textured lath & plaster living room ceiling, cut the plaster with the carbide and finished the wood lath with a toothed saw and it worked great.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

If you're only doing a few, use a drywall saw. It goes fast.


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

99cents said:


> Why would you do that when Halo supplies the template with the can?



That is only when you use retro cans. I do save the templates tho


----------



## Mshow1323 (Jun 9, 2012)

99cents said:


> Why would you do that when Halo supplies the template with the can?


You've never lost a template?


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

electricguy said:


> I can honestly say I have never done cut outs for fitting new recessed lighting into a living room ceiling. I am thinking of going with the 6 " retrofit IC recessed lighting fixture. As this being my first one i feel i need the larger hole to try and drill the ceiling joist that wont be exposed. I am looking for a recessed ic fixture that would be best I have a greenlee 6 7/8 hole saw and a 6 inch hole saw. Any ideas would be greatly appreciated.


 Wait a minute. You're drilling a ceiling joist?!


----------



## CT Tom (Aug 10, 2014)

Dennis Alwon said:


> I have this or something similar and it is great-- Mine is adjustable so you can do 4" etc. This one also looks adjustable. The big part is to catch the dust
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Using one of these for ~12yrs now


----------



## electricguy (Mar 22, 2007)

99cents said:


> Wait a minute. You're drilling a ceiling joist?!


drilling the joists for running the nmd90 between recessed holes


----------



## btharmy (Jan 17, 2009)

electricguy said:


> drilling the joists for running the nmd90 between recessed holes


So, first floor ceiling of a 2 story house?


----------



## btharmy (Jan 17, 2009)

Dennis Alwon said:


> I have this or something similar and it is great-- Mine is adjustable so you can do 4" etc. This one also looks adjustable. The big part is to catch the dust They are found here http://www.noralighting.com/Product.aspx?&pid=8342


The website doesn't give a price. Amazon says not available but another site says $100 each. Is that what you remember paying for it? Seems steep for a hole saw of sorts. Enough can light jobs will pay for it I suppose.


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

I bought my 20 years ago or more and OI believe I paid $80 for it. I am not even certain that is the brand that I have.


----------



## daveEM (Nov 18, 2012)

electricguy said:


> drilling the joists for running the nmd90 between recessed holes


You are drilling without seeing whats on the other side? You'll be having a bad day at some point.


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

99cents said:


> Why would you do that when Halo supplies the template with the can?





















I have both versions of recess 6'' can hole saws shown, drywall circle cutters, drywall saws, roto zips, you name it. And usually there is some paper templates to be found in my van someplace. But after 38 continuous yrs in this trade I have learned / developed a whole slew of go fast. And my way using a drywall saw and an empty wire spool will beat you with your floppy template hands down. What year were you born? I was already using my method for years before that....


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

Get a load of them varicose veins on the ankles....... I started wearing socks a lot of the time now from embarrassment .


----------



## Maximumbob (May 24, 2013)

I bought a really nice Lightolier hole saw kit from the supply house for $50 because it was the display model and they weren't carrying it anymore. Last seen in South Jersey in my friends HVAC truck. His name is Andy and if anyone sees him tell him I want it back.

An easy way to make a template is to cut a strip of cardboard from the box, put a hole in it with an awl, make another hole half the diameter, put your awl in the first hole and your pencil in the second hole a spin it on the ceiling.


----------



## Mshow1323 (Jun 9, 2012)

macmikeman said:


> Get a load of them varicose veins on the ankles....... I started wearing socks a lot of the time now from embarrassment .


You started wearing socks with flip flops to hide the embarrassment? How's that working out for ya?:laughing::laughing:


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

Mshow1323 said:


> You started wearing socks with flip flops to hide the embarrassment? How's that working out for ya?:laughing::laughing:


Didn't say I was wearing socks with my (we call em slippers here...) flip flops.... 

By the way, when you do wear socks with ''slippers'' they are much more comfortable...........


----------



## electricguy (Mar 22, 2007)

btharmy said:


> So, first floor ceiling of a 2 story house?


basically yes 1st floor of a 3 story apartment building 

http://www.kijiji.ca/v-2-bedroom-apartments-condos/kamloops/gordonhorn-gardens-2-bedrooms/1058603498


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

daveEM said:


> You are drilling without seeing whats on the other side? You'll be having a bad day at some point.


 Yep, this is always scary. Hit a wire or a water line and its a bad day. I would drill a hole in the ceiling just big enough for an inspection camera probe before cutting holes for the cans and drilling holes in the joists. It's a time consuming process and the customer needs to be prepared to pay for it.


----------



## electricguy (Mar 22, 2007)

I will be using the snake cam,


----------



## electricguy (Mar 22, 2007)

daveEM said:


> You are drilling without seeing whats on the other side? You'll be having a bad day at some point.


 Now I am having 2nd thoughts about drilling the concealed joists. I didnt mention that i may have to notch the drywall and joists to run the wire. would there be a video someone may of seen on this .


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

electricguy said:


> Now I am having 2nd thoughts about drilling the concealed joists. I didnt mention that i may have to notch the drywall and joists to run the wire. would there be a video someone may of seen on this .


 Not a great option and definitely not an option if they're engineered joists. Best to drill small holes in the ceiling and take a look with your inspection camera. If its clear, use a 5' flex bit. Still a little scary.


----------



## electricguy (Mar 22, 2007)

I have used these in the past
http://www.greenlee.com/products/QUICK-CHANGE-D%40tVERSIBIT-SYSTEM-KIT.html


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

You can tap on the ceiling and hear the difference or use a stud finder to locate the joist.


----------



## pjholguin (May 16, 2014)

aftershockews said:


> I have one just like that. Too bad it wont cut 7" dia for the lightoleir brand.


The web page says they have two models...6" and 8" .


----------



## electricguy (Mar 22, 2007)

Used a hole saw , my tritap to hold the template ,holes are cut ,now for that 70 inches of blind horizontal drilling i need to do
i do like my dewalt laser plumb bulb so i could lay out the pattern on the floor.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

I actually use a line laser to get a straight line and then the laser plumb to shoot straight up. It works great. DeWalt is the best bang for your buck for lasers  .


----------



## NacBooster29 (Oct 25, 2010)

I feel spoiled here in new England. Almost all houses have strapping below the joists. It makes snaking a lot easier. 
Drilling between joists blindly sounds like a nightmare!


----------



## pjholguin (May 16, 2014)

macmikeman said:


> Get a load of them varicose veins on the ankles....... I started wearing socks a lot of the time now from embarrassment .


Is that standard footwear for the islands?


----------



## pjholguin (May 16, 2014)

pjholguin said:


> Is that standard Electrician footwear for the islands?


Edited


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 16, 2013)

A little late catching this thread. 
However, I'm about to install 6" cans in a house I just bought and rewired. It was built in the early 30's. It has 1/2" pine planking attached to the joist with 1/2" Sheetrock attached to the planking. Will the grit hole saw mentioned above cut through the wood okay ? Or buy a Lennox hole saw ?
Thanks. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nof123 (May 14, 2011)

http://www.amazon.com/Greenlee-35713-Recessed-Toothed-8-Inch/dp/B001HWAM8K/ref=sr_1_1?s=power-hand-tools&srs=2592977011&ie=UTF8&qid=1429662109&sr=1-1&keywords=greenlee+hole+saw

carbide is the best but these are great too, just replace the ring when it gets dull


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 16, 2013)

Thank you. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

